# ouvrir un port avec transmission



## Cort (13 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour,

Dans mon router j'ai ouvert un port specialement pour transmission(torrent),mais quand je vérifi dans les preférence reseau de transmission ,il me dit que le port est fermé.

Quelqu'un peut m'aider ?

Merci


----------



## da capo (13 Septembre 2008)

Le port dédié à Transmission doit être ouvert en TCP et en UDP.


----------



## Cort (13 Septembre 2008)

Je viens de vérifier,le port est bien ouvert en TCP et UDP.

C'est peut-etre un réglage mac ou transmission ,car sous windows ça marche(sur le pc de mon fils)


----------



## supermoquette (13 Septembre 2008)

Tu as ajouté Transmission au firewall ?


----------



## Cort (13 Septembre 2008)

Tres bonne question ,firewall ??
Je fais ça comment,je suis nouveau sur mac depuis peu de temps.


----------



## supermoquette (13 Septembre 2008)

prefs système > sécurité > firewall > ajouter une applis


----------



## Cort (13 Septembre 2008)

Je viens d'ajouter transmission,mais pas de resultat : port toujours fermé ????


----------



## da capo (13 Septembre 2008)

Pour nous éclairer :
- quel routeur utilises-tu ?
- le message ou la boite de dialogue qui indique que le port est fermé.

A vérifier aussi dans l'onglet coupe-feu du panneau de préférences Sécurité : tu as un bouton Avancé&#8230; en bas à droite. Clique et regarde si le mode furtif est activé. Si c'est le cas, décoche la case.


----------



## supermoquette (13 Septembre 2008)

Aussi : le panneau des prefs de transmission indiquant l'ouverture du port ne se mets pas toujours à jour, parfois faut relancer les prefs de transmission.


----------



## Cort (13 Septembre 2008)

J'ai un router AlliedTelesyn AT AR 250E (modem-router).
Le port est bien ouvert(dans windowsXP ça marche bien avec Utorrent)

La case furtif est également décochée.

Je ne sais pas


----------



## epiettes (1 Avril 2009)

Bonsoir,

je sais bien que je réactive ce post, mais il serait bien de dire quel ports ont été ouvert ?

Si je le demande c'est que je les recherche

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h59 ----------

excusez moi,  j'ai oublié de dire merci :-/


----------

